# About that Uber driver that was killed in dc



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

I’m concerned I just heard the news from another passenger and now I’m scared to drive. if they start TAzING me.and I’m scared now I need all Uber people here to reassure me that I’m gonna be OK other than getting my butt kicked last year I’d rather be punched a few times than taZeD. As an Uber driver I know most trips are OK but I’m scared now should I carry besides pepper and other tools


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I'm concerned I just heard the news from another passenger and now I'm scared to drive. if they start TAzING me.and I'm scared now I need all Uber people here to reassure me that I'm gonna be OK other than getting my butt kicked last year I'd rather be punched a few times than taZeD. As an Uber driver I know most trips are OK but I'm scared now should I carry besides pepper and other tools


Everyone should get tazed at least once in their life


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Everyone should get tazed at least once in their life


"Don't taze me bro!" &#128518;


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I'm concerned I just heard the news from another passenger and now I'm scared to drive. if they start TAzING me.and I'm scared now I need all Uber people here to reassure me that I'm gonna be OK other than getting my butt kicked last year I'd rather be punched a few times than taZeD. As an Uber driver I know most trips are OK but I'm scared now should I carry besides pepper and other tools


It was an Eats driver. We have a huge problem here in DC with carjacking, that's really developed over the last 6 months and gotten out of control in recent weeks. They're targeting delivery drivers.

I was carjacked on Thursday. It was (and still is) completely awful. I'd just bought my car 5 days prior. I don't expect it to be recovered.

It's a DC problem for the most part. You have no reason to worry about our crime increases down where you are.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O


GammaRayBurst said:


> I'm concerned I just heard the news from another passenger and now I'm scared to drive. if they start TAzING me.and I'm scared now I need all Uber people here to reassure me that I'm gonna be OK other than getting my butt kicked last year I'd rather be punched a few times than taZeD. As an Uber driver I know most trips are OK but I'm scared now should I carry besides pepper and other tools


I see " COPY CAT " TAZINGS COMING IN THE FUTURE
EVERYWHERE !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> It was an Eats driver. We have a huge problem here in DC with carjacking, that's really developed over the last 6 months and gotten out of control in recent weeks. They're targeting delivery drivers.
> 
> I was carjacked on Thursday. It was (and still is) completely awful. I'd just bought my car 5 days prior. I don't expect it to be recovered.
> 
> It's a DC problem for the most part. You have no reason to worry about our crime increases down where you are.


OMG your new carvana car was carjacked? That must have been a terrible incident to go through! Are you ok?


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> It's a DC problem for the most part.


That's a funny way of saying it's an AFRICAN AMERICAN problem. Most of the country is well aware that DC is overflowing with AFRICAN AMERICANS, so it's no secret. Race relations are going to shit, so no need to pretend it's the 90's, call the kettle black, just do it. The only reward you get for being respectful of AFRICAN AMERICANS is getting murdered by one after working for 40 years.

Watch the video again, after murdering that man, she was only concerned about leaving her cell phone in his car.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

You should carry some form of protection with you. Pepper spray is good. And always, always, pay attention to your passengers. Lock your doors when you are not in the car. Every carjacking attempt is preventable. A dashcam has been proven vital to have.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

👁👄👁 thank you guys


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> It was an Eats driver. We have a huge problem here in DC with carjacking, that's really developed over the last 6 months and gotten out of control in recent weeks. They're targeting delivery drivers.
> 
> I was carjacked on Thursday. It was (and still is) completely awful. I'd just bought my car 5 days prior. I don't expect it to be recovered.
> 
> It's a DC problem for the most part. You have no reason to worry about our crime increases down where you are.


How awful for you! That must've been terrifying. Stay safe everyone.

I read about the Eats driver yesterday. They showed no remorse, and they attempted to run away. Thankfully the National Guardsmen were there and caught the girls, 13 and 15.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...een-girls-carjack-Uber-Eats-driver-death.html
To the OP, follow your instincts, have situational awareness and if you're ever in a similar situation, give them your car. A car can be replaced. Your life cannot.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I'm concerned I just heard the news from another passenger and now I'm scared to drive. if they start TAzING me.and I'm scared now I need all Uber people here to reassure me that I'm gonna be OK other than getting my butt kicked last year I'd rather be punched a few times than taZeD. As an Uber driver I know most trips are OK but I'm scared now should I carry besides pepper and other tools


A screwdriver is approved and it makes for an awesome passenger tenderizer



UberApfel said:


> That's a funny way of saying it's an AFRICAN AMERICAN problem. Most of the country is well aware that DC is overflowing with AFRICAN AMERICANS, so it's no secret. Race relations are going to shit, so no need to pretend it's the 90's, call the kettle black, just do it. The only reward you get for being respectful of AFRICAN AMERICANS is getting murdered by one after working for 40 years.
> 
> Watch the video again, after murdering that man, she was only concerned about leaving her cell phone in his car.


DC is overflowing with black and brown people. A large segment of these people are not descendants from Africa.
I remember bringing a South African man to the airport and he railed on about the United States propensity to call every black man in Africa. And yet here he was, a middle-aged white man from South Africa


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I'm concerned I just heard the news from another passenger and now I'm scared to drive. if they start TAzING me.and I'm scared now I need all Uber people here to reassure me that I'm gonna be OK other than getting my butt kicked last year I'd rather be punched a few times than taZeD. As an Uber driver I know most trips are OK but I'm scared now should I carry besides pepper and other tools


Salt. Definitely salt. Pepper alone will do you little good.


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

UberApfel said:


> That's a funny way of saying it's an AFRICAN AMERICAN problem. Most of the country is well aware that DC is overflowing with AFRICAN AMERICANS, so it's no secret.


DC isn't majority African American any more. Hasn't been for years. So it's not an "African American" problem. It's a crime problem.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

ashlee2004 said:


> It was an Eats driver. We have a huge problem here in DC with carjacking, that's really developed over the last 6 months and gotten out of control in recent weeks. They're targeting delivery drivers.
> 
> I was carjacked on Thursday. It was (and still is) completely awful. I'd just bought my car 5 days prior. I don't expect it to be recovered.
> 
> It's a DC problem for the most part. You have no reason to worry about our crime increases down where you are.


The problem is growing here in Dallas too. I was punched 7 times in the face with a tattoo artist hanging off my door whose third job besides construction was definitely chop shopping cars for bitcoin. He had stated he would take my car. I had to drive him off a huge ledge with rocks and cacti.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberApfel said:


> That's a funny way of saying it's an AFRICAN AMERICAN problem. Most of the country is well aware that DC is overflowing with AFRICAN AMERICANS, so it's no secret. Race relations are going to shit, so no need to pretend it's the 90's, call the kettle black, just do it. The only reward you get for being respectful of AFRICAN AMERICANS is getting murdered by one after working for 40 years.
> 
> Watch the video again, after murdering that man, she was only concerned about leaving her cell phone in his car.


I spend a fair amount of time in DC.

I always see lots of Americans, but rarely do I meet any Africans


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm calling thread lock by Page 3


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

New2This said:


> I'm calling thread lock by Page 3
> 
> View attachment 581969


Featured thread?


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Sad. Sad. Sad. To die for $3-4. It's really sad


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> It was an Eats driver. We have a huge problem here in DC with carjacking, that's really developed over the last 6 months and gotten out of control in recent weeks. They're targeting delivery drivers.
> 
> I was carjacked on Thursday. It was (and still is) completely awful. I'd just bought my car 5 days prior. I don't expect it to be recovered.
> 
> It's a DC problem for the most part. You have no reason to worry about our crime increases down where you are.


White supremacists?
That's the biggest problem I hear on cnn


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> OMG your new carvana car was carjacked? That must have been a terrible incident to go through! Are you ok?


They wanted the Carvana license plate frame. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ashlee2004 said:


> It was an Eats driver. We have a huge problem here in DC with carjacking, that's really developed over the last 6 months and gotten out of control in recent weeks. They're targeting delivery drivers.
> 
> I was carjacked on Thursday. It was (and still is) completely awful. I'd just bought my car 5 days prior. I don't expect it to be recovered.
> 
> It's a DC problem for the most part. You have no reason to worry about our crime increases down where you are.


Why do you live in that shit hole?
Are you in witness protection or something?
House arrest?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

New2This said:


> They wanted the Carvana license plate frame. &#129318;‍♂


It's an organized ring called the "Carvana Bro's". They keep track of the cars they deliver then go back and snatch them. Get paid to deliver them AND get paid to steal them back and re-sell them.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Kudos


UberApfel said:


> That's a funny way of saying it's an AFRICAN AMERICAN problem. Most of the country is well aware that DC is overflowing with AFRICAN AMERICANS, so it's no secret. Race relations are going to shit, so no need to pretend it's the 90's, call the kettle black, just do it. The only reward you get for being respectful of AFRICAN AMERICANS is getting murdered by one after working for 40 years.
> 
> Watch the video again, after murdering that man, she was only concerned about leaving her cell phone in his car.


And all the people that live in and around there who are scared shitless about going out....when they go to the polls in November, will vote straight Democrat. You get what you deserve, more calls to defund the police. 
CRIME IS MANAGEABLE!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> I was carjacked on Thursday. It was (and still is) completely awful. I'd just bought my car 5 days prior. I don't expect it to be recovered.


Glad you're ok.

On the plus side, it was a Jeep, so now the future reliability problems will be someone else's headache.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Lmao this thread is great.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The best thing anyone can do is to have a plan or six. Think about situations and how you could react. Pepper spray in a vehicle WILL affect the driver too, even shooting it out the window will probably create blowback. Firing a gun in a vehicle, is scary and LOUD, and angles are never in the front seat shooters favor. Shooting out the window is better but get the gun out of the rig, or you may rupture your own eardrums.


A long shank screwdriver sharpened a little is a fantastic front seat weapon, and easily kept in the drivers door pocket.
Drivers door attacks. passenger seat attacks. Back seat attacks. Outside of vehicle attacks. Shooter scenarios. Have a plan and practice it a bit.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Glad you're ok.
> 
> On the plus side, it was a Jeep, so now the future reliability problems will be someone else's headache.


What about the headache you give me?


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

No one has never expressed interest in relieving me of my boring old sedan. Too vanilla for them I guess, oh well!


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> DC is overflowing with black and brown people. A large segment of these people are not descendants from Africa.
> I remember bringing a South African man to the airport and he railed on about the United States propensity to call every black man in Africa. And yet here he was, a middle-aged white man from South Africa





$Driver said:


> DC isn't majority African American any more. Hasn't been for years. So it's not an "African American" problem. It's a crime problem.





Amos69 said:


> I always see lots of Americans, but rarely do I meet any Africans


I specifically capitalized 'african american' as I intended to say ****** but that would be improper. As for you international folk, 'african american' in the USA means 'home bred black'. Yes, african immigrants are technically 'african americans' but so is Elon Musk and he's technically the most successful and richest 'african american' and 'african' in the world. Says enough.

Show me one case of a white kid murdering a man over stealing his car for no reason then only caring about his cell phone left in the car after he literally just murdered someone. Stop acting like this is a common issue, this is a genetic issue.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

UberApfel said:


> I specifically capitalized 'african american' as I intended to say @@@@@@ but that would be improper. As for you international folk, 'african american' in the USA means 'home bred black'. Yes, african immigrants are technically 'african americans' but so is Elon Musk and he's technically the most successful and richest 'african american' and 'african' in the world. Says enough.
> 
> Show me one case of a white kid murdering a man over stealing his car for no reason then only caring about his cell phone left in the car after he literally just murdered someone. Stop acting like this is a common issue, this is a genetic issue.


@UberApfel so you are a racist Uber Driver AND a geneticist? SMH You are pathetic!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> The best thing anyone can do is to have a plan or six. Think about situations and how you could react. Pepper spray in a vehicle WILL affect the driver too, even shooting it out the window will probably create blowback. Firing a gun in a vehicle, is scary and LOUD, and angles are never in the front seat shooters favor. Shooting out the window is better but get the gun out of the rig, or you may rupture your own eardrums.
> 
> A long shank screwdriver sharpened a little is a fantastic front seat weapon, and easily kept in the drivers door pocket.
> Drivers door attacks. passenger seat attacks. Back seat attacks. Outside of vehicle attacks. Shooter scenarios. Have a plan and practice it a bit.


Most personal defense pepper spray projects a fine stream of liquid, not a mist. So it's unlikely that any will get on you.

I've sprayed it in the wind, too.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

heyheywhattayasay said:


> ????
> what color was that kid who walked into a church killed 9? what color were them columbine boys? what color was the sandy hook kid, florida school shooter, boulder shooter last week, atlanta shooter week before, what ethnicity wwere them dudes flying into buildings? hitler? that kid who walked into a batman movie, the asian who shot up his college, the kkk......
> 
> what color is gacy, dahmer, bundy, son of sam, mafia dons, popes, kings?.....
> ...


Just how many accounts have you gone through? &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

heyheywhattayasay said:


> ????
> what color was that kid who walked into a church killed 9? what color were them columbine boys? what color was the sandy hook kid, florida school shooter, boulder shooter last week, atlanta shooter week before, what ethnicity wwere them dudes flying into buildings? hitler? that kid who walked into a batman movie, the asian who shot up his college, the kkk......
> 
> what color is gacy, dahmer, bundy, son of sam, mafia dons, popes, kings?.....
> ...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> What about the headache you give me?


I'm afraid that's chronic. Speaking from experience.



Benjamin M said:


> Most personal defense pepper spray projects a fine stream of liquid, not a mist. So it's unlikely that any will get on you.
> 
> I've sprayed it in the wind, too.


I think @Amos69 was making the point that using pepper spray inside a vehicle will spread around and get on the driver as well, which is true. I've used that stuff as well as old school Mace on people, and trust me it gets everywhere. It's not a question of whether it will get on you (it will), the question is how much.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'm afraid that's chronic. Speaking from experience.
> 
> 
> I think @Amos69 was making the point that using pepper spray inside a vehicle will spread around and get on the driver as well, which is true. I've used that stuff as well as old school Mace on people, and trust me it gets everywhere. It's not a question of whether it will get on you (it will), the question is how much.


As long as more gets on the target 
I've been sprayed in military training. In some cases I'd gun the car and hit a pole
As long as I take them with me

Never let them win


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'm afraid that's chronic. Speaking from experience.
> 
> 
> I think @Amos69 was making the point that using pepper spray inside a vehicle will spread around and get on the driver as well, which is true. I've used that stuff as well as old school Mace on people, and trust me it gets everywhere. It's not a question of whether it will get on you (it will), the question is how much.


I'll do a test in the car over the weekend with the AC on. My only concern is staining the seat (mine has orange and UV dye), I'll put an old towel down.

It's a very focused high pressure stream. Again, I've tested in the wind.

Contact with the person you sprayed or an object, sure. Blowback or mist, with civilian style products like what I carry, unlikely.

Law enforcement typically uses a spray that covers a broader area (mist or fog) and yes, secondary contact is common. And it sucks. That's why they get sprayed & tased during their training.

This is what's currently on my belt, next to my rescue knife -
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ALG05S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_MAPDJHAD8V8M573E1E9J


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I'll do a test in the car over the weekend with the AC on. My only concern is staining the seat (mine has orange and UV dye), I'll put an old towel down.
> 
> It's a very focused high pressure stream. Again, I've tested in the wind.
> 
> ...


Sit in the middle of the car and actuate it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Sit in the middle of the car and actuate it.


Driver's seat to right passenger seat

Edit - this one isn't orange and now my patio is glowing a bit &#128514;

Here's an example, inside a vehicle. Yes, the door was open - the driver did not get hit but his paxhole became a spicy boy






And, here's a thought - not very fun, but..

Experience it yourself.

That's why I was a pin cushion (along with fellow classmates) in paramedic school - to not only practice but experience the pain.

That's why LEOs and military personnel get tased, sprayed, and gassed. To understand the pain and how to overcome it.

As a medic, my favorite trick was using a nasal cannula (those two pronged things put in your nose with oxygen) hooked up to a liter of normal saline to flush out eyes.

But if you want to practice at home, you can buy products to counteract the OC. Still sucks though &#128514;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> That's why I was a pin cushion (along with fellow classmates) in paramedic school - to not only practice but experience the pain.
> 
> That's why LEOs and military personnel get tased, sprayed, and gassed. To understand the pain and how to overcome it.


I went to work in a high-security locked psych wing of a county hospital.
Everyone that worked there had to do two hours, _two hours _in four point leather restraints in a locked security room. It is hell. It really is.
I just hated to do that to a patient; and when I did, I'd do the best I could to get them out as quickly as possible.
It can actually make someone crazy.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I went to work in a high-security locked psych wing of a county hospital.
> Everyone that worked there had to do two hours, _two hours _in four point leather restraints in a locked security room. It is hell. It really is.
> I just hated to do that to a patient; and when I did, I'd do the best I could to get them out as quickly as possible.
> It can actually make someone crazy.


And that's why anyone using less lethal and / or restraints needs to experience it for themselves.

Could we have trained on a rubber arm? Sure. Would we know what our multiple injection methods felt like? Nope - especially being new and sloppy.

That was invaluable, especially when dealing with phobias.

Shoot. Benny might need to spray himself. Or maybe my car test will fail and everyone gets a chuckle &#128514;


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

Ms.Doe said:


> @UberApfel so you are a racist Uber Driver AND a geneticist? SMH You are pathetic!


I actually hold a degree in Bioinformatics. Look, first of all, I only post on here drunk. Secondly, look at how the mainstream is reacting to this case; "well he shouldn't have cared about his car more than his life". "Can you stop posting this because it looks bad for the black community". This whole government-sponsored bullshit has lead to a new generation of who think they can do anything they want, and apparently, "black lives matters" to them translates to no one else's life matters so go ahead and kill a 60 year old man for no god damn reason.

Now matter how wrong this is, you will find the community has this urge to paint the orchestrators as the victim. "Oh, he shouldn't have cared about his car that much".


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

@UberApfel I'm tagging you rather than quoting you because this God-forsaken nazi ranting doesn't deserve to be replicated.

In all seriousness, the collective content of your posts is absolutely repugnant, and you need to take this shit somewhere else.

Alcohol AIN'T THE CAUSE of your issues, bro.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

@ashlee2004 , for real for real?

Did you leave it running outside a restaurant?

That sucks, broham


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> @ashlee2004 , for real for real?
> 
> Did you leave it running outside a restaurant?
> 
> That sucks, broham


Yeah, for real for real  Not outside a restaurant- it was on a residential street. It's becoming pretty apparent that these guys placed the order I was dropping off for the purposes of baiting the driver and stealing their car. The whole thing just continues to blow my mind. Car has been gone for two days longer than I owned it today! ☹


----------



## heyheywhattayasay (Mar 31, 2021)

ashlee2004 said:


> Yeah, for real for real :frown: Not outside a restaurant- it was on a residential street. It's becoming pretty apparent that these guys placed the order I was dropping off for the purposes of baiting the driver and stealing their car. The whole thing just continues to blow my mind. Car has been gone for two days longer than I owned it today! ☹


travis k didnt want friction

adding friction slowed growth Travis k didn't want to verify rider accounts(yet scooters need photo I.D. to verify) and kept allowing scammers to use apps like burner for fake numbers & only requiring email and credit card number

Mexican cartels would use fraud accounts to call drivers, burn, steal their cars, murder some, passengers were robbed, stabbed, 16 drivers in brazil were murdered this way, Travis k still didn't want the friction of verifying rider accounts

in India a corpse of a driver who committed suicide after rates slashed was dumped at Uber headquarters front door, another driver dosed himself in gas and threatened to light himself on fire Uber security tackled him before he could, but after that dozens more succeeded committing suicide by lighting themselves on fire

fraud team would just watch scammers take trips, some with custom circuit boards with multiple sims that drivers would drive around with, each sim was a fake passenger set up with stolen credit cards

20% of Uber rides went to fraud & scam riders a 50 person fraud team was started in ny, a drug & prostitution ring was rampant, (still are itâ€™s pretty much entire 3rd shift minus drunks going to get drunk) they followed the ring for months teamed with nypd and in stings would relay info to police to pull over driver & arrested everyone involved

stolen credit cards were stealing least 2 billion in free rides just in china delivering drugs, & prostitutes, hundreds of millions in u.s.a

you are friction to them

id get a lawyer see if those carjackers were banned before and using fake accounts could be negligence on ubers part

uberpeople now officially a site ran by the kkk and nazis
look what they moderate and ban and look what posts they edit and leave up

Those stupid @@@@@es are the ones who should have died. I hope they get locked up for the rest of their lives.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

heyheywhattayasay said:


> travis k didnt want friction
> 
> adding friction slowed growth Travis k didn't want to verify rider accounts(yet scooters need photo I.D. to verify) and kept allowing scammers to use apps like burner for fake numbers & only requiring email and credit card number
> 
> ...


Put. The crack. Down.

Wtf is the DEAL with these people?!?! It's like a full frickin moon at UP this week


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm actively pursuing business opportunities outside of rideshare


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Its a dangerous time to be out driving thats for sure. Whether that be rideshare or delivery. Lots of Amazon flex and door dash folks are getting mugged out here in the SF bay area.

Not only do you have covid to worry about, passengers nowadays are strange ones. Not the usual commuter types.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

The issue with carjackers is that people will simply not get out of the car and let them have it.

If someone is nuts enough to carjack you, they are nuts enough to kill you. My 2014 Jeep is nice, but I am not going to die for it. Its just a thing... I can buy more.

When I drive I don't take a wallet, just my ID and a CC for gas. All of which I can live without. Losing a cell phone can be a pita, but I can remote lock/delete that pretty quick.

So at worst I'm out an ID, 1 CC, two grub hub bags, a pee bottle, phone and a car.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Here is another racist attack from these savages.

https://wsvn.com/news/local/teen-arrested-after-mob-of-bicyclists-attacks-man-in-miami-beach/


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

UberApfel said:


> That's a funny way of saying it's an AFRICAN AMERICAN problem. Most of the country is well aware that DC is overflowing with AFRICAN AMERICANS, so it's no secret. Race relations are going to shit, so no need to pretend it's the 90's, call the kettle black, just do it. The only reward you get for being respectful of AFRICAN AMERICANS is getting murdered by one after working for 40 years.
> 
> Watch the video again, after murdering that man, she was only concerned about leaving her cell phone in his car.


the driver was high jacked by two wanna be thugs. . . 
doesn't matter the race. . . 
crime is committed by people of all colors. I don't recall seeing anything stating it was motivated by race or hate
don't make it into something its not. ..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ashlee2004 said:


> It was an Eats driver. We have a huge problem here in DC with carjacking, that's really developed over the last 6 months and gotten out of control in recent weeks. They're targeting delivery drivers.
> 
> I was carjacked on Thursday. It was (and still is) completely awful. I'd just bought my car 5 days prior. I don't expect it to be recovered.
> 
> It's a DC problem for the most part. You have no reason to worry about our crime increases down where you are.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

heyheywhattayasay said:


> travis k didnt want friction
> 
> adding friction slowed growth Travis k didn't want to verify rider accounts(yet scooters need photo I.D. to verify) and kept allowing scammers to use apps like burner for fake numbers & only requiring email and credit card number
> 
> ...


The hilarious part is the hard core racists here will to a man tell you they are being persecuted.

We can be as mean spirited and racist to each other here as we want but mention anything sexual and the world comes to a screeching halt and the delete button gets a workout.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDoc said:


> What would you recommend as a trike point for the screwdriver?
> Neck?
> Face?
> Upper body?
> Ideally you want the most pain and damage with minimum strikes (self defense vs revenge).


Eye.
First one to pull out or put out an eye ... wins.

In a hand-to-hand, no holds barred, to the death struggle ... if I can get a hand anywhere near your face I _will_ get a thumb behind your eyeball.
From there ... it's easy.
And, the fight is over.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Eye.
> First one to pull out or put out an eye ... wins.
> 
> In a hand-to-hand, no holds barred, to the death struggle ... if I can get a hand anywhere near your face I _will_ get a thumb behind your eyeball.
> ...


Exactly right


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> Yeah, for real for real :frown: Not outside a restaurant- it was on a residential street. It's becoming pretty apparent that these guys placed the order I was dropping off for the purposes of baiting the driver and stealing their car. The whole thing just continues to blow my mind. Car has been gone for two days longer than I owned it today! ☹


We need a sad emoji reaction here. That sucks. :frown:



NOXDriver said:


> The issue with carjackers is that people will simply not get out of the car and let them have it.
> 
> If someone is nuts enough to carjack you, they are nuts enough to kill you. My 2014 Jeep is nice, but I am not going to die for it. Its just a thing... I can buy more.
> 
> ...


It's just a car. Let it go.

There was a case here in Richmond Virginia last year when an Uber driver was involved in a hit & run with passengers in his car.

He started chasing after the car that had hit him, in the process hitting another car and leaving that scene, while his passengers were on the phone with 911.

If I remember correctly, he was arrested for leaving the scene of an accident and kidnapping for refusing to stop and letting his passengers out.

Like the gentleman in this case, he was an immigrant. He did not seem to understand the concept of insurance, thinking that his only option was to somehow stop the car that had hit him.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...hase/521-dfc6fc04-48fa-4f68-9aa8-c420b2bd1a24


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> We need a sad emoji reaction here. That sucks. :frown:
> 
> 
> It's just a car. Let it go.
> ...


I instinctively sprinted after my car and yanked the driver's side door open. I got a whack in the face, and the guy floored it and left me in his dust.

I'm not saying this was smart, but in the moment there is no thought, only reaction.

The moral of the story is, having instincts to protect yourself and your belongings isn't QUITE the same as retaliatory road rage with petrified, screaming passengers trapped in your backseat calling the cops on you lol. You're comparing a victim to a perpetrator.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> I instinctively sprinted after my car and yanked the driver's side door open. I got a whack in the face, and the guy floored it and left me in his dust.
> 
> I'm not saying this was smart, but in the moment there is no thought, only reaction.
> 
> The moral of the story is, having instincts to protect yourself and your belongings isn't QUITE the same as retaliatory road rage with petrified, screaming passengers trapped in your backseat calling the cops on you lol. You're comparing a victim to a perpetrator.


In terms of the Richmond driver, and the driver killed in this case, I do believe that it was partly based on experiences from outside of the US.

One becomes accustomed to the legal process from the country where they spent most of their life, not fully comprehending things like insurance, witnesses, liability, etc.

The driver in Richmond, especially, clearly thought that his only real option was to stop the driver that hit him. He stopped when he was finally convinced by the passengers that he had options - such as providing a license plate number to police.

But I do hear you. I've often thought about carrying a deactivated old phone in my pocket to call 911 (I'll try to remember to charge one today) and a spare fob to trigger the car's panic mode.

My car is push to start, the key is always in my pocket, so if I'm carjacked they'll be riding down the road with a blaring horn and won't be able to start it again.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> We need a sad emoji reaction here. That sucks. :frown:
> 
> 
> It's just a car. Let it go.
> ...


Why the wife have a different last name than the supposed husband on rare date night? I'm thinking baby daddy is the real relationship Tameka probably have a few of them.


$Driver said:


> DC isn't majority African American any more. Hasn't been for years. So it's not an "African American" problem. It's a crime problem.


You left wing dumb asses never cease to amaze me with your stupid defense of this subject.

So frustrating to live in a country where a segment of the population refuses to face reality, they would rather live in their pretend world running off at the mouth with nonsense on a regular basis.............

https://worldpopulationreview.com/us-cities/washington-dc-population
Washington DC demographics 2021...............

[HEADING=1]Washington Demographics[/HEADING]
714,153 people, that's a lot of people sir or miss................

According to the most recent ACS, the racial composition of Washington was:


Black or African American: 46.31%
White: 41.27%
Other race: 4.98%
Asian: 3.98%
Two or more races: 3.10%
Native American: 0.30%
Native Hawaiian or Pacific Islander: 0.05%


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> In terms of the Richmond driver, and the driver killed in this case, I do believe that it was partly based on experiences from outside of the US.
> 
> One becomes accustomed to the legal process from the country where they spent most of their life, not fully comprehending things like insurance, witnesses, liability, etc.
> 
> The driver in Richmond, especially, clearly thought that his only real option was to stop the driver that hit him. He stopped when he was finally convinced by the passengers that he had options - such as providing a license plate number to police.





Benjamin M said:


> But I do hear you. I've often thought about carrying a deactivated old phone in my pocket to call 911 (I'll try to remember to charge one today) and a spare fob to trigger the car's panic mode.
> 
> My car is push to start, the key is always in my pocket, so if I'm carjacked they'll be riding down the road with a blaring horn and won't be able to start it again.


It's amazing how much of an expert people are about getting carjacked when they have never been carjacked &#128580;


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

TheDoc said:


> What would you recommend as a trike point for the screwdriver?
> Neck?
> Face?
> Upper body?
> Ideally you want the most pain and damage with minimum strikes (self defense vs revenge).


Right between the ass cheeks............


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Are the cars being stolen by white supremacists? Heard they were the greatest threat to our country


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Wex said:


> Are the cars being stolen by white supremacists? Heard they were the greatest threat to our country


Can't speak for all of the car thieves.

..but I can tell you at least one was not a white supremacist.

He does however have an affinity for basic white girl cars.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberApfel said:


> That's a funny way of saying it's an AFRICAN AMERICAN problem. Most of the country is well aware that DC is overflowing with AFRICAN AMERICANS, so it's no secret. Race relations are going to shit, so no need to pretend it's the 90's, call the kettle black, just do it. The only reward you get for being respectful of AFRICAN AMERICANS is getting murdered by one after working for 40 years.
> 
> Watch the video again, after murdering that man, she was only concerned about leaving her cell phone in his car.


So of 50 million African Americans what percent do you blame for this


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Everyone should get tazed at least once in their life


That's funny. I thought the same thing until we did the training in our department. Now I would say; "NOONE should get tasedvat least once in their life."


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> So of 50 million African Americans what percent do you blame for this


The liberal ones (whites too) who constantly advocate for lower sentences for violent and gun criminals
The ones who always seem to think criminals are the victims
>>this particular case, you're talking about a convicted felon who wasn't supposed to have a gun to start with," Wilkins said. "When you look over his criminal record, in my opinion, he shouldn't ever have been out of prison to start with. But now, we're having to deal with this all over again, and this led to a murder."

Floyd has a lengthy criminal record too.
Previous charges include larceny of a motor vehicle, larceny of firearms, felony breaking and entering, assault and his most recent conviction of assault with a deadly weapon with intent to kill.

https://www.wect.com/2021/04/01/man...deadly-road-rage-shooting-woman-i-robeson-co/


Cvillegordo said:


> That's funny. I thought the same thing until we did the training in our department. Now I would say; "NOONE should get tasedvat least once in their life."


Peter Noone
That nice guy from the Herman's hermits
Your horrible


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

And this for the crumbs uber and lyft toss your way. Glad I'm out, it's just not worth dying for.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

nowwhiteeonmars said:


> you do realize if this criminal was given a 50$ a day ubi he prob wouldnt be out robbin and stealin right
> hed be in a 1 bedroom smokin blunts playin xbox wastin his life away
> 
> now hes in prison and you pay $100+ a day to throw him in a cage and feed him 3 times a day so he can waste his life away funded by taxpayers now paying double for the privilege
> ...


Tell me how Capone retired when he got money
Or ****** Bulger
Or John Gotti

I don't work to give other people 50 bucks a day
Why would anyone work if they don't have too?
Nice though though
And to take it a step further will Lavern James split his pay with the women of the WNBA?
They could all have a 50,000 a year instead of him getting 200,000,000 and them getting 27,000


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Not to say I don't have a problem with Wall Street appointed ceo making 100 million and then getting 200 million more when fired

You didn't answer the question
Should all the males in sports have 90% of their money taken away and split with the poor?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

he gave 1 million bucks and then got it to deduct it from his taxes
Game 
The owner worked all his life to buy the team
Take all the money of everyone 
Owner player
Hollywood star
Rapper 
Beatles 
It’s a great idea
We can call it communism


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Btw
The democrats won't change enough
They are all bought and paid for too ;for the most part)
Too much money in politics

You can find out how much Mark Cuban inherited from his mother and father
Nothing
I think there should be a huge inheritance tax
But let's see how Biden changes it

Democrat
Mafia
It's all about money

Harry Truman
Paul Ricca and all the Al Capone heirs getting parole&#128514;
https://erenow.net/biographies/the-outfit-the-role-of-chicagos-underworld/12.php


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> The liberal ones (whites too) who constantly advocate for lower sentences for violent and gun criminals
> The ones who always seem to think criminals are the victims
> >>this particular case, you're talking about a convicted felon who wasn't supposed to have a gun to start with," Wilkins said. "When you look over his criminal record, in my opinion, he shouldn't ever have been out of prison to start with. But now, we're having to deal with this all over again, and this led to a murder."
> 
> ...


So you refuse to answer my question because the facts dont back up the narrative....what percent of the 50 million kill people every year...what percent kill non blacks


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Idiots??
I don’t think you’re allowed to say that anymore
Mentally challenged is better


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> The liberal ones (whites too) who constantly advocate for lower sentences for violent and gun criminals
> The ones who always seem to think criminals are the victims
> >>this particular case, you're talking about a convicted felon who wasn't supposed to have a gun to start with," Wilkins said. "When you look over his criminal record, in my opinion, he shouldn't ever have been out of prison to start with. But now, we're having to deal with this all over again, and this led to a murder."
> 
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.delawareonline.com/amp/99002660


wallae said:


> The liberal ones (whites too) who constantly advocate for lower sentences for violent and gun criminals
> The ones who always seem to think criminals are the victims
> >>this particular case, you're talking about a convicted felon who wasn't supposed to have a gun to start with," Wilkins said. "When you look over his criminal record, in my opinion, he shouldn't ever have been out of prison to start with. But now, we're having to deal with this all over again, and this led to a murder."
> 
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ch...harged-met-20170531-story.html?outputType=amp


wallae said:


> Idiots??
> I don't think you're allowed to say that anymore
> Mentally challenged is better


https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...ling-her-in-new-york-cemetery-court-docs/amp/


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.delawareonline.com/amp/99002660
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ch...harged-met-20170531-story.html?outputType=amp
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...ling-her-in-new-york-cemetery-court-docs/amp/


You're gonna trigger a lot of people with this stuff. The new fad of "white guy victim mentality" is pretty popular around here.

Did you get your vaccine yet?&#128514;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

mch said:


> You're gonna trigger a lot of people with this stuff. The new fad of "white guy victim mentality" is pretty popular around here.
> 
> Did you get your vaccine yet?&#128514;


Victims of the slap on the wrist for gun crime are all colors
Like the parents of all these little children
But we seem more interested in possible racism than them
I don't care if you're a white bells angel a black gang member an Irish mafia guy or an Italian
Second gun offense or 1st time felon with a gun should get 10 years
1st should be severe too
Japan is 7 years no parole 1st time

instead we hear the cries of decimating the black community

https://www.google.com/amp/s/chicag...-babies-killed-chicago-violence-summer-horror


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

mch said:


> You're gonna trigger a lot of people with this stuff. The new fad of "white guy victim mentality" is pretty popular around here.
> 
> Did you get your vaccine yet?&#128514;


Hell naw!!!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Liberals all compare us to Europe but forgot to call for the same sentencing as Europe. They are brutal on guns


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> Victims of the slap on the wrist for gun crime are all colors
> Like the parents of all these little children
> But we seem more interested in possible racism than them
> I don't care if you're a white bells angel a black gang member an Irish mafia guy or an Italian
> ...


How you feel about white priest and boyscout leaders not going to prison for their child sex rings
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.aj...rs/46OK6ZZRGVGY7LPUWRYLRENIUM/?outputType=amp


wallae said:


> Liberals all compare us to Europe but forgot to call for the same sentencing as Europe. They are brutal on guns


Will you ever answer the percent of 50 million blacks in america that kill people


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> It's amazing how much of an expert people are about getting carjacked when they have never been carjacked &#128580;


It's called having a plan. And I'm guessing that you will be more prepared if it happens again.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> It's called having a plan. And I'm guessing that you will be more prepared if it happens again.


Dont fight and die for a insured $3500 toyota

I guess ill wait forever....i got time today....WHAT PERCENT OF THE 50 Million blacks kill people


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It's called having a plan. And I'm guessing that you will be more prepared if it happens again.


I honestly can't tell if you're serious or joking. You're insinuating that had I been more "prepared" to be the victim of a crime, perhaps it wouldn't have happened?

While in your previous post, you're lecturing about how everyone should "just let the car go?"

Sooooo which is it, let the car go, or be prepared for combat at all times?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> I honestly can't tell if you're serious or joking. You're insinuating that had I been more "prepared" to be the victim of a crime, perhaps it wouldn't have happened?
> 
> While in your previous post, you're lecturing about how everyone should "just let the car go?"
> 
> Sooooo which is it, let the car go, or be prepared for combat at all times?


Let the car go. I suggested having a second phone to call 911, as yours would likely be in the car. And triggering the panic mode on the car, if it is a push to start ignition.

Chill.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> I honestly can't tell if you're serious or joking. You're insinuating that had I been more "prepared" to be the victim of a crime, perhaps it wouldn't have happened?
> 
> While in your previous post, you're lecturing about how everyone should "just let the car go?"
> 
> Sooooo which is it, let the car go, or be prepared for combat at all times?


First and foremost...let the car go!!!...i been car jacked before...it not fun..but its not worth dying over either


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Let the car go. I suggested having a second phone to call 911, as yours would likely be in the car. And triggering the panic mode on the car, if it is a push to start ignition.
> 
> Chill.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> Dont fight and die for a insured $3500 toyota
> 
> I guess ill wait forever....i got time today....WHAT PERCENT OF THE 50 Million blacks kill people


Ima answer my own question...about 5k blacks kill people a year to whites 4900...so of 50 million 500k would be 1 percent...do you see where we are heading...50k would be .1 percent 5k is literally .01 percent....so would you all please stfu!!!


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Let the car go. I suggested having a second phone to call 911, as yours would likely be in the car. And triggering the panic mode on the car, if it is a push to start ignition.
> 
> Chill.


Starting to understand why all the drivers in DC can't stand you &#128514;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ashlee2004 said:


> Starting to understand why all the drivers in DC can't stand you &#128514;


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberApfel said:


> That's a funny way of saying it's an AFRICAN AMERICAN problem. Most of the country is well aware that DC is overflowing with AFRICAN AMERICANS, so it's no secret. Race relations are going to shit, so no need to pretend it's the 90's, call the kettle black, just do it. The only reward you get for being respectful of AFRICAN AMERICANS is getting murdered by one after working for 40 years.
> 
> Watch the video again, after murdering that man, she was only concerned about leaving her cell phone in his car.


So you think all African Americans should be disrespected?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Ima answer my own question...about 5k blacks kill people a year to whites 4900...so of 50 million 500k would be 1 percent...do you see where we are heading...50k would be .1 percent 5k is literally .01 percent....so would you all please stfu!!!


Kind of a self-own with those stats, but keep up the good work.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

A friend once gave an uncaged taxi driver some lip until the driver pointed out there was a shotgun barrel in between the seats.He looked down and was sure there was.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Kind of a self-own with those stats, but keep up the good work.


So 100 percent should be blamed for the actions of .01 percent?


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> You left wing dumb asses never cease to amaze me with your stupid defense of this subject.
> 
> According to the most recent ACS, the racial composition of Washington was:
> 
> ...


(Boldface added)

It will always amaze me that Wahoos who couldn't pass 4th grade especially because they flunked basic arithmetic think they know how a country ought to be run.

A majority is half (50%) plus one. The figure shown in the quote is 46.31%. This figure is less than fifty. It is less than half. This means it's not a majority. We don't even have to discuss the plus one part since 46.31 is 1.69 less than fifty.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

$Driver said:


> since 46.31 is 1.69 less than fifty.


I hate to be "that guy" but it's 3.69 not 1.69.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> So 100 percent should be blamed for the actions of .01 percent?


Um no, I don't believe entire groups should be blamed for the actions of the individual. This is why it's comical when "white supremacy" is spewed when any white person commits an act of violence against any non-white, regardless of motive.

I do believe that some patterns exist and it's OK to point those out. There is a problem with violence and crime in the inner-city black communities, primarily committed by males between 15-25 or 30. I think all the statistics point to that.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> Starting to understand why all the drivers in DC can't stand you &#128514;


I would run toward danger to help you or any other stranger, as I have done several times as a civilian and thousands of times as a paramedic.

I could care less about DC drivers as I do not live or drive there and consider the reason they dislike me ancient history.

But if being hostile makes you feel better, that's fine. I'd still go out of my way to help you.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Um no, I don't believe entire groups should be blamed for the actions of the individual. This is why it's comical when "white supremacy" is spewed when any white person commits an act of violence on any non-white, regardless of motive.
> 
> I do believe that some patterns exist and it's OK to point those out. There is a problem with violence and crime in the inner-city black communities, primarily by males between 15-25 or 30. I think all the statistics point to that.


But most blacks work and pay taxes...ive bout worked myself to death...should i have to bare the blame for the thugs...thugs who would kill me the quickest and far less likely to harm a white person...yet after a black guy makes the news..i get dirty look from from whites in public...i have to deal with online attacks...when all i did was work and pay my taxes


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> But most blacks work and pay taxes...ive bout worked myself to death...should i have to bare the blame for the thugs...thugs who would kill me the quickest and far less likely to harm a white person...yet after a black guy makes the news..i get dirty look from from whites in public...i have to deal with online attacks...when all i did was work and pay my taxes


No you shouldn't. No one should blame YOU for the actions of another. I'm sorry you feel those looks you are getting are a result of the bad actions of a fellow black.

I think you can blame the media. We live in a time when the media is working tirelessly to over-correct so that every bad event (and there are plenty!) involving a white person is blown to 10X its proportion and every bad event involving a black person is excused away. People feel there is a lot of anti-white sentiment right now, and they are tired of the same things you are: being judged based on the actions of others.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I'm concerned I just heard the news from another passenger and now I'm scared to drive. if they start TAzING me.and I'm scared now I need all Uber people here to reassure me that I'm gonna be OK other than getting my butt kicked last year I'd rather be punched a few times than taZeD. As an Uber driver I know most trips are OK but I'm scared now should I carry besides pepper and other tools


Come in Chicago you'll have some fun with us  just bring your bullet proof jacket


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> No you shouldn't. No one should blame YOU for the actions of another. I'm sorry you feel those looks you are getting are a result of the bad actions of a fellow black.
> 
> I think you can blame the media. We live in a time when the media is working tirelessly to over-correct so that every bad event (and there are plenty!) involving a white person is blown to 10X its proportion and every bad event involving a black person is excused away. People feel there is a lot of anti-white sentiment right now, and they are tired of the same things you are: being judged based on the actions of others.


Thats not true at all...in my humble opinion the people that own our media has done a great job at turning black culture from 370 years of non violence to the thug culture we have seen for the last 30 years...and i feel the plan is where we are today...a generation of insane black youth brain washed by rap music and thug culture created and put out to the masses by israeli americans to make everyone hate us and now if they decide to inject us with bull sht like theyve done before no one would care...i feel blacks and the elderly and even some Asians are being prepped for genocide...go ahead and call me crazy








Valar Dohaeris said:


> No you shouldn't. No one should blame YOU for the actions of another. I'm sorry you feel those looks you are getting are a result of the bad actions of a fellow black.
> 
> I think you can blame the media. We live in a time when the media is working tirelessly to over-correct so that every bad event (and there are plenty!) involving a white person is blown to 10X its proportion and every bad event involving a black person is excused away. People feel there is a lot of anti-white sentiment right now, and they are tired of the same things you are: being judged based on the actions of others.


These smart people are behind the dumb sht


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I would run toward danger to help you or any other stranger, as I have done several times as a civilian and thousands of times as a paramedic.
> 
> I could care less about DC drivers as I do not live or drive there and consider the reason they dislike me ancient history.
> 
> But if being hostile makes you feel better, that's fine. I'd still go out of my way to help you.


Sweetheart, you can drop the self righteous drivel when you're addressing me. I know gift wrapping malice in an empathetic box with a selfless looking bow is your thing, but I'm the wrong recipient.

Do you think I don't realize you just finished lecturing about how inferior of a carjacking victim I am, comparing me to a guy that kidnapped two people, then getting off on some absurd hypothetical hero fantasy?

Throw your catty nonsense at someone else, and kindly GFY.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> Sweetheart, you can drop the self righteous drivel when you're addressing me. I know gift wrapping malice in an empathetic box with a selfless looking bow is your thing, but I'm the wrong recipient.
> 
> Do you think I don't realize you just finished lecturing about how inferior of a carjacking victim I am, comparing me to a guy that kidnapped two people, then getting off on some absurd hypothetical hero fantasy?
> 
> Throw your catty nonsense at someone else, and kindly GFY.


"Sweetheart", someone I know nothing about and have never met, I hope that you and your friends can learn to move on.

You read into my posts what you chose to, twisting it into a negative, that's fine. Just shared my thoughts.

Anyway, be safe.

Reading back through the thread, I was mainly talking about the OP and the driver in Richmond. Being offended by that is on you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

$Driver said:


> (Boldface added)
> 
> It will always amaze me that Wahoos who couldn't pass 4th grade especially because they flunked basic arithmetic think they know how a country ought to be run.
> 
> A majority is half (50%) plus one. The figure shown in the quote is 46.31%. This figure is less than fifty. It is less than half. This means it's not a majority. We don't even have to discuss the plus one part since 46.31 is 1.69 less than fifty.


The majority of the people living in this cesspool called Washington DC are black period, you tried to hide that of course because you are a left wing lying POS, we know this.

Majority being the greater number, but go ahead and play your games when we all know why DC has a huge crime problem, between your lying media outlets like CNN and people like you no wonder most people label left wing thinkers lunatics.

All the most crime infested cities in US heavily populated by the people you try to hide and protect.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> The majority of the people living in this cesspool called Washington DC are black period, you tried to hide that of course because you are a left wing lying POS, we know this.
> 
> Majority being the greater number, but go ahead and play your games when we all know why DC has a huge crime problem, between your lying media outlets like CNN and people like you no wonder most people label left wing thinkers lunatics.
> 
> All the most crime infested cities in US heavily populated by the people you try to hide and protect.


The most disgusting life altering crime filled cities seem pretty white to me


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> First and foremost...let the car go!!!...i been car jacked before...it not fun..but its not worth dying over either


I haven't been carjacked, but I have been robbed at gunpoint. Just let it go, material possessions are not worth your life. I DO get the initial reaction to fight though, it's powerful. Sometimes the adrenaline takes over.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> The majority of the people living in this cesspool called Washington DC are black period, you tried to hide that of course because you are a left wing lying POS, we know this.
> 
> Majority being the greater number, but go ahead and play your games when we all know why DC has a huge crime problem, between your lying media outlets like CNN and people like you no wonder most people label left wing thinkers lunatics.
> 
> All the most crime infested cities in US heavily populated by the people you try to hide and protect.


Another one, on Martin Luther King Blvd, oh shit can't be possible, carry a piece and love to all.

https://www.localdvm.com/news/washi...le-and-suspects-involved-in-morning-shooting/


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Thats not true at all...in my humble opinion the people that own our media has done a great job at turning black culture from 370 years of non violence to the thug culture we have seen for the last 30 years...and i feel the plan is where we are today...a generation of insane black youth brain washed by rap music and thug culture created and put out to the masses by israeli americans to make everyone hate us and now if they decide to inject us with bull sht like theyve done before no one would care...i feel blacks and the elderly and even some Asians are being prepped for genocide...go ahead and call me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're crazy. And an anti-Semite. This exchange is over. Have a good rest of your weekend.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Um no, I don't believe entire groups should be blamed for the actions of the individual.


That's a very reasonable and woke thing to say.


Valar Dohaeris said:


> "white supremacy" is spewed when any white person commits an act of violence against any non-white,


But, as you apply it ... it is racist.

See .. this is the way it is now:
- IF you are white and commit a crime against any person of color (or defend yourself, that is _also_ a crime - now) then that act was a racist action.
- IF you are non-white ... you get released without even booking, if you in jail President Harris' slush fund will bail you out; or you get a free lawyer to get you out of prison because of China Virus.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> I do believe that some patterns exist and it's OK to point those out.


Do you see the pattern that I have pointed out?

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> The liberal ones (whites too) who constantly advocate for lower sentences for violent and gun criminals
> The ones who always seem to think criminals are the victims
> >>this particular case, you're talking about a convicted felon who wasn't supposed to have a gun to start with," Wilkins said. "When you look over his criminal record, in my opinion, he shouldn't ever have been out of prison to start with. But now, we're having to deal with this all over again, and this led to a murder."
> 
> ...


Hermans Hermits . . .
Reaching WAY back arent we ?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> So of 50 million African Americans what percent do you blame for this


That is a tough question, many African Americans are good people we know this.

If you look at areas where this a lot of crime many African Americans are very scared also, I often wonder why someone would stay in these areas, but I think they stay because it is cheaper to live in these areas and many live for almost free compared to the rest of us with section 8 and the rest.

I am a lower middle earner also but don't steal or hurt anyone, but my expenses much higher because I can't live in a place where it is dangerous constantly, I've been there, living in the Boston area and Fort Lauderdale/Miami most of my life and even though never lived directly in the hood I have lived on the fringes and it can be very intimidating to say the least.

I would like to see this problem fixed but almost impossible at this point, the hate is so strong, I have seen it many times.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> The most disgusting life altering crime filled cities seem pretty white to me


The sex offender registry can have someone on it for simply peeing in public... or baby rapists. It's a garbage tool put together to scare potential criminals... and it doesn't work.

I was a CO, there is nothing that will stop a sick person when they want to fulfill their mental delusions.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> That's funny. I thought the same thing until we did the training in our department. Now I would say; "NOONE should get tasedvat least once in their life."


I remember reading a earlier post from you and you are a retired cop I think, I know there are some nice places to work and all, but being a cop in places I have lived a very hard job to say the least, congrats that you are retired................


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> That is a tough question, many African Americans are good people we know this.
> 
> If you look at areas where this a lot of crime many African Americans are very scared also, I often wonder why someone would stay in these areas, but I think they stay because it is cheaper to live in these areas and many live for almost free compared to the rest of us with section 8 and the rest.
> 
> ...


Its not hard to answer its somewhere around the 1 percent range....but im no fool either....black youth criminality is totally out of control...but it has been designed that way....can people like you really say you dont see a link between the Israel sponsored and distributed gangsta rap and thug life culture and black youth criminality....i was in the music industry...its guy like lyor cohan....jerry heller....jimmy ivine all israeli....they own the record label the radio station...mtv vh1 and bet and when you want to be mainstream they tell you what you must rap about...i almost had a record deal but i refused to promote black on black murder and drug use like they demanded...many sign that deal and more black youth are brainwashed....do you honestly see no correlation???


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> The sex offender registry can have someone on it for simply peeing in public... or baby rapists. It's a garbage tool put together to scare potential criminals... and it doesn't work.
> 
> I was a CO, there is nothing that will stop a sick person when they want to fulfill their mental delusions.


A .38 does a pretty good job.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> That is a tough question, many African Americans are good people we know this.
> 
> If you look at areas where this a lot of crime many African Americans are very scared also, I often wonder why someone would stay in these areas, but I think they stay because it is cheaper to live in these areas and many live for almost free compared to the rest of us with section 8 and the rest.
> 
> ...


There was an article sometime ago about the southside of Chicago
Black Flight
They were complaining that as soon as some of these people got money they moved out
Funny people blame anyone who moves out of an unsafe area
The mafia learned killings were bad for business. In Boston the north end (mafia area) was sought after as a safe cheap place to live for college girls.
Chinatown too. And they had everything going on there gambling drugs prostitution. But they kept it quiet and safe.

https://chicago.suntimes.com/crossr...g-black-middle-class-ed-zotti-city-crossroads
Tony Accardo had a quote 
We don't want no killings in Las Vegas. It's bad for business 
A body was found in a car in his neighborhood and the killer was later found dead.

Funny thing to me is how quiet the left is about the killings and all the heat goes on cops


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

wallae said:


> There was an article sometime ago about the southside of Chicago
> Black Flight
> They were complaining that as soon as some of these people got money they moved out
> Funny people blame anyone who moves out of an unsafe area
> ...


*This one is simple. Criminals are supposed to behave like criminals. LE is supposed to not behave like criminals.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> *This one is simple. Criminals are supposed to behave like criminals. LE is supposed to not behave like criminals.*


Criminal understand 1 thing

FORCE


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> *This one is simple. Criminals are supposed to behave like criminals. LE is supposed to not behave like criminals.*


Well... Growing up in Boston I've seen some very violent fights and people. Knew people who would kill you in a minute. Guys who made big news in later years.
Went out with them, they stayed at my house. 
The would fight a cop.
Some of these people are not easy to deal with.
The problem to me the far left jumps on anything.
The gentle giant ??
They brought in three different prosecutors and couldn't make a case against that cop
Had people lying about the cop
Then they just go silent and move on to the next fake case
(The boy who cried Wolf)


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> There was an article sometime ago about the southside of Chicago
> Black Flight
> They were complaining that as soon as some of these people got money they moved out
> Funny people blame anyone who moves out of an unsafe area
> ...


I remember the combat zone for sure, I went a few times as a highschool kid my first car, ha ha ha, gone today I hear.



tohunt4me said:


> Criminal understand 1 thing
> 
> FORCE


Yes, they are hoping the so called normal folk gonna cave in and give them their shit, for so many reasons when young it's different, you have your whole life ahead of you but when old, it's a bit different.

If the shit hit's the fan in my life today, I am willing now to do what is necessary more than when young, with this crazy ass society I am glad I feel this way................


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> There was an article sometime ago about the southside of Chicago
> Black Flight
> They were complaining that as soon as some of these people got money they moved out
> Funny people blame anyone who moves out of an unsafe area
> ...


Yet a white man shot 500 people on the Vegas strip


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> I remember the combat zone for sure, I went a few times as a highschool kid my first car, ha ha ha, gone today I hear.


&#128514; I worked the door at the intermission lounge in the 70s
Owned by this guy's brother Joe


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> &#128514; I worked the door at the intermission lounge in the 70s
> Owned by this guy's brother Joe


I think I maybe heard of this place, so long ago and you were always nervous being their.

The worst thing that happened to us visiting from Brockton this goofy friend of mine let around 8 black hookers start rubbing his balls and all he is laughing this is great, then he was broke his wallet got stolen.

Remember the high school football player got stabbed and killed there, I can barely remember where he was from, I am thinking Newton.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> Yet a white man shot 500 people on the Vegas strip


Were they Black ?

( i think the killer hated Country Music . . .)


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Were they Black ?
> 
> ( i think the killer hated Country Music . . .)
> View attachment 584165


This mass shooting a crazy story to say the least, I don't think they have any idea what his motive was either, I could be wrong.

I read he was at another hotel where a rap concert was taking place a week or two earlier, I haven't read about it in awhile so I might be close with info. or not. It looked like he was thinking about attacking this rap concert first.

This guy was a professional gambler that appeared successful, he had a lot of money, just doesn't add up. They had recent vid of him joking with employees at hotel and casino, everyone seemed to know him.

https://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/l...e-investigating-shooting-mandalay-bay-n806461


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Explain?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> If the shit hit's the fan in my life today, I am willing now to do what is necessary more than when young, with this crazy ass society I am glad I feel this way................


It does give you a sense of freedom doesn't it?
Don't **** with old people - they just don't have as much to lose.

My stepson had a new neighbor move in next door to him. Guy seems super friendly and nice. Wife was too, just a nice middle-aged lady. Invited them over for cocktails, got to know the kids.
Stepson went on line and ... guess what. Dude is a cho-mo. And a "high risk" one too.
Step was upset but didn't know what to do about it.
Easy peasy for this old man.

I went down (SF Bay Area) to visit a week or so later.
When wifey was busy playing with the kids, I slipped away and went next door and knocked.
He answered and I introduced myself:

"Hi, I am UberBastid and I am the kids next door grandpa. Yea, nice to meet you too. I just wanted to let you know that I know what you are about. You like kids, right? Yea, yea, I know, it was a bad rap but I just wanna tell you something. It's important so listen up. Feel free to ask questions. If anything, and I mean ANYthing happens to those kids I will kill you, and your wife, and your dog and your cat. Then I will burn the house, and salt the land so that nothing ever grows here again. Do you understand what I'm telling you? If you **** with those kids, I guarantee that THIS FACE will be the last thing you see. I will erase you from existence."

After a shocked response I said, "Yes, I am threatening you. I'm glad you understand. You can call anybody you want, I'll wait for the cops, but it won't change what I told you. Of course I will tell the cops yer a damn liar, that I never said that; but do you think the cops are gonna help you? I don't. At any rate, I'm glad we understand each other. Now, eat shit and die."

That was three years ago. He won't even look their direction.
I meant what I said.
I can be at his front door in 2 hours.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It has ALREADY BEEN DECIDED
THESE TWO MURDERS ARE GOING TO NOT BE TRIED AS ADULTS.
AND
THEY WILL HET A PLEA DEAL !!!

ONE OF THEM IS SUSPECT IN YET ANOTHER CAR JACKING !
























If they can not drink or smoke till 21

They should NOT be released till 21 !


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> It has ALREADY BEEN DECIDED
> THESE TWO MURDERS ARE GOING TO NOT BE TRIED AS ADULTS.
> AND
> THEY WILL HET A PLEA DEAL !!!
> ...


I think this is fake news....no one would give them money in a gofundme


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> I think this is fake news....no one would give them money in a gofundme


Reading is fundamental. &#129318;‍♂&#129318;‍♂&#129318;‍♂&#129318;‍♂










The GoFundMe page is for the dead driver's family, not the two murderous *****es I mean angels trying to get to choir practice.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

New2This said:


> Reading is fundamental. &#129318;‍♂&#129318;‍♂&#129318;‍♂&#129318;‍♂
> 
> View attachment 584391
> 
> ...


It was presented like the girls was giving a plea deal and a million dollars...as if blacks have huge amounts of black privilege



New2This said:


> Reading is fundamental. &#129318;‍♂&#129318;‍♂&#129318;‍♂&#129318;‍♂
> 
> View attachment 584391
> 
> ...


Like whites say about the capital riots...im starting to sense hollywood government sponsored actors....it seem alot of sht is being done to force everyone to hate black people...all of a sudden its blacks are killing and attacking the world like godzilla and not being punish....in my opinion its so when they inject us with death in the name of vaccination...no one will care


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> It was presented like the girls was giving a plea deal and a million dollars


No it was VERY clear the GoFundMe was for the driver's family.










Doesn't get much more clear than that. &#129318;‍♂&#129335;‍♂


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

New2This said:


> No it was VERY clear the GoFundMe was for the driver's family.
> 
> View attachment 584431
> 
> ...


Like i knew his name...i dont stay glued to news


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> Like i knew his name...i dont stay glued to news


Nice deflection. It's only been mentioned in this thread that's ABOUT THE DEAD UBEREATS DRIVER *MOHAMMAD ANWAR* roughly 12,964 times.

Why would the Satanspawn kids need a GoFundMe? They'll get public pretenders errrr defenders.

I bet you'd contribute to a defense fund for the Satanspawn before you would to Mohammad's family right?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

New2This said:


> Nice deflection. It's only been mentioned in this thread that's ABOUT THE DEAD UBEREATS DRIVER *MOHAMMAD ANWAR* roughly 12,964 times.
> 
> Why would the Satanspawn kids need a GoFundMe? They'll get public pretenders errrr defenders.
> 
> I bet you'd contribute to a defense fund for the Satanspawn before you would to Mohammad's family right?


Dylan roof had a gofundme and his sister...white america loves the roofs


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> Dylan roof had a gofundme and his sister...white america loves the roofs


He's a piece of shit.

**** anyone who contributed to his GoFundMe


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> The majority of the people living in this cesspool called Washington DC are black period, you tried to hide that of course because you are a left wing lying POS, we know this.


So we start calling people names when we don't like the facts. We throw a tantrum like a spoiled little child. Somebody needs to give a spoiled child what he deserves.


franksoprano said:


> Majority being the greater number


Not correct. If there's no number larger than 50+1, we fall back to the largest number under 50+1. That number is called a PLURALITY. There's a difference. I learned it in 4th grade arithmetic. I guess you flunked 4th grade. Or was it 5th or 6th?

And let's remember, little boy, I've been working with YOUR statistics.



franksoprano said:


> That is a tough question, many African Americans are good people we know this


Where have I heard this before? It's a variation of "Why some of my best friends are. ........"


franksoprano said:


> I would like to see this problem fixed but .......the hate is so strong,


Then start with the one you can do something about, yourself. Stop posting the hate like you've been posting in this thread.



New2This said:


> I hate to be "that guy" but it's 3.69 not 1.69.


Typo. You're right, it's 3.69. I'm posting from a phone.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> It has ALREADY BEEN DECIDED
> THESE TWO MURDERS ARE GOING TO NOT BE TRIED AS ADULTS.


Of course not. They're _not _adults; they are 13 and 15 years old. None of the collective all-caps shrieking in the world will change that.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Of course not. They're _not _adults; they are 13 and 15 years old. None of the collective all-caps shrieking in the world will change that.


Old enough to ****, old enough to swing from the gallows.

There's some major anti-Asian, black-privilege happening if these vermin walk in a few years.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Old enough to ****, old enough to swing from the gallows.
> 
> There's some major anti-Asian, black-privilege happening if these vermin walk in a few years.


Dear lord...so not hanging 13 year olds is black privilege


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Dear lord...so not hanging 13 year olds is black privilege


Not charging them with murder is, yes. You seem insane, so I don't expect you to grasp that concept.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Not charging them with murder is, yes. You seem insane, so I don't expect you to grasp that concept.


You just hate all blacks...thats your purpose in life..to be devilish so we'll know there is a devil...whites slaughtered and abused blacks by the millions for 350 years with a particular interest in our kids and NO ONE EVER WENT TO JAIL...yet you deny white privilege but claim theres black privilege....but hey you are a devil doing what devils do


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ashlee2004 said:


> It was an Eats driver. We have a huge problem here in DC with carjacking, that's really developed over the last 6 months and gotten out of control in recent weeks. They're targeting delivery drivers.
> 
> I was carjacked on Thursday. It was (and still is) completely awful. I'd just bought my car 5 days prior. I don't expect it to be recovered.
> 
> It's a DC problem for the most part. You have no reason to worry about our crime increases down where you are.


Very sorry to hear. It must have been terrifying. I certainly wish you all the best as you recover.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Of course not. They're _not _adults; they are 13 and 15 years old. None of the collective all-caps shrieking in the world will change that.


I think people with your opinion so nonchalantly saying "of course not" need a wake up call, maybe someone close to you or you needs to attacked by these low life creatures to make you understand. Then again maybe you are one of these creatures, not sure.

We hope for this....................


----------

